# Mosquito Lagoon FL NMZ



## Mullet Wrangler (Jul 4, 2003)

Anyone know where the closest kayak launch point is for the No Motor Zone by Canaveral. I'm trying to minimize the paddle time and maximize the catching time!


----------



## riomar (May 15, 2005)

Im no expert on the area but have fished there a couple of times and I launched just North of Beacon 42.. I think it was at the end of Taylor road. There is a primative launch with parking. It is still about a 1.2 - 1.5 mile paddle to the NMZ (Tiger Shoals).

You could also launch from the east side at the end of 1A(Turtle Mound Rd.) That would leave you with a .8 - 1 mile paddle. If you have Google Earth running you can see and measure the places I have described. I would you suggest going to kayakfishingstuff.com Florida forum and post your question and you will probably get some more info.

I need to make a trip up there myself soon.. Good Luck


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Try this post on the Florida Board.


----------



## Mullet Wrangler (Jul 4, 2003)

*Thanks*

Thanks, riomar. If you've ben there a couple of times, then that's a couple of times more than me. I'll check it out on google earth. Thanks for the tips.

It doesn't look like the winds are gonna cooperate for a while anyway.


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

Was just there couple weeks ago. While I cant help you out with kayaking, I can tell you that check the water before you waste your time. When I was there, we were sight fishing out of a flats boat but the water was very very cloudy and very very very very unusually high. Conditions like that made red fishing very difficult. HOWEVER, good luck to you and we did manage a few very nice reds and two nice trout.


----------



## tnturtle (Jan 10, 2007)

No motor Zone is at the north end of Banana River.The pole and troll zone is in the Mosquitoe Lagoon near Tiger Shoals.I believe you can access ths NMZ best form the east shore just
north of the cruise ships or from the north end of Banana River Rd. at the east end of the Barge Canal on Merritt Island.


----------



## Mullet Wrangler (Jul 4, 2003)

10-4 tnturtle. I was at the N Banana River Drive "parking lot" on Saturday AM, but I chose not to launch because of the winds. I wasn't sure if that was the closest point.

Man, that's a long drive from Tennessee!!


----------



## tnturtle (Jan 10, 2007)

I haven't always lived in TN.I still have family in the area and make the long drive frequently.


----------

